# Game Cameras?



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

I wanted to see what you guys think. I was told once by a very avid hunter that he thought he might have ruined a great spot by using game cams. He thought that the flash might have possible spooked off some very nice bucks. He said that he was seeing some really nice mature bucks and after he put a couple of cameras out they just vanished.......his thought was that this was the only change he had made.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My guess would be more on the lines of leaving too much scent in the area over the cameras spooking the deer. I have never had that problem with the cameras spooking the deer. I always wear rubber gloves and spray down the cameras with a scent control when done. Keep the visits to the cameras to a minimum and you should be fine.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

I have been using a game camera since 07. My first camera was a cheep Moultrie with flash and I would get a pic of a buck and he wouldn't return. Doe's didn't mind it. My next camera was a Cuddeback with the IR flash and I have a few pictures of bucks returning but did have a few of deer looking at the camera which tells me they know it's there. I just purchased a Promos truth cam Blackout. The flash is suppose to be invisible to animals and humans. I just put it out on Saturday and I am like a kid at Christmas wanting to check it. I never put my camera where I intend to put my stand. I put it over my feeder so I can see the deer that are in the area. If I don't get any pics of deer looking at the camera I may move it by my stand. The most important thing is to not contaminate the area with human scent and like the previous reply I use rubber gloves. The Moultrie cam still works and the Cuddeback worked for a 2 years and died. The bucks are moving I had two in my backyard yesterday evening and normally I have anywhere from 10 to 25 doe's out there every evening and last night no doe's. I also saw two nice bucks on my way to work today. Happy Hunting.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Every deer will react in its own way, and there&#8217;s a slim chance that a particular deer will get spooked from the flash. But, as a general rule, no, the flash doesn&#8217;t spook deer. I could provide numerous examples of deer, including mature bucks, getting their pictures taken multiple times. I&#8217;m not going to, but I could.  Leaving too much scent around is a much bigger culprit, as is the occasional noisy camera.


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

I appreciate the feed back. I've been kind of hesitant to put one up since I heard that. Big bucks don't get that way by being stupid and I would hate to ruin a good hunting spot. Good luck out there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 9 cameras out this year, IR and flash, and in my opinion, as a general rule, they will not spook a mature buck, however all deer are individual and some may be spooked by the cameras.


----------



## bigbuck1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

with that in mind there not much difference between a flash of a cam and a flash of lightning. i have gotten nice pics of very big bucks some of my pics have 4 bucks in them. i got one pic of bucks sparing in front of the cam. when i set my cam my fist pic is of me so the time and date stamp tell me when i set it. i got a pic of a deer 15 min after i left. it was smelling my cam lol. everyone has their opinion or meths about cams i leave mine in in for 2 weeks then i change the card and battery i might have 100 pics off deer out off 200 pics taking. i can post pics if you would like to see. and yes my cam is over my feeder i have been doing this for about 4 years


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Ive never heard of a deer being spooked by the flash but if you feel like they might, just get an IR cam. You get great night time pics with no flash at all. The deer dont even notice the IR when it goes off. Every deer that has ever came to my cam has been back and that includes mature bucks.


----------

